# IEC call centre number



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone provide me with the IEC call centre number. 

I've some how miss spelt my email address on my application and need to rectify the mistake ASAP so they can send my confirmation emails and keep me up to date.


----------

